# Dublin Airport long term carpark call out



## CharlieC (15 Mar 2006)

Correct me if my memory/facts are wrong
About 2 years ago, I needed to do a call out for a Jumpstart in Dublin Long Term car park. Somebody left a vanity mirror light on for 2 weeks. This cost 10 euro or punts

I saw signs all over long term now advertising 40 euro call out with AA.

Has AA got the gig there now! This is a huge increase if so

CharlieC


----------



## gar123 (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: Dublin Long Term- Call out*

aa do it but it is free for people with aa membership


----------



## ubiquitous (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: Dublin Long Term- Call out*

In 1990 (yes, 16 years ago) a friend of mine locked his keys inside his car. He rang the AA (he wasnt a member) who recommended a mobile locksmith - who charged him IR£50 - a lot of money at the time!


----------



## ClubMan (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: Dublin Long Term- Call out*

Whatever about signs up advertising one service over another or the fees charged by one over another I presume that an individual can call out whoever they like in this sitution (having rung around for quotes the choose)?


----------



## bond-007 (15 Mar 2006)

*Re: Dublin Long Term- Call out*

Another service provider may be denied access to the car park in this situation. This could be an exclusive deal with the AA.


----------



## ClubMan (15 Mar 2006)

Could, may or would? Does anybody know for a fact whether or not the _AA _has exclusive access?


----------



## Ruth (15 Mar 2006)

My car battery died in long term car park a couple of months ago - I'm not with the AA but didn't have the number with me for who I am covered with.   I rang the airport - they insisted we ring the AA, one hour later a guy showed up who was NOT the AA;  jumpstarted the car; we handed him the fee of €40. Not bad for five minutes work!
AA appear to have a monopoly on the long term car park; and have contracted out some of the work.....


----------



## ClubMan (16 Mar 2006)

Ruth said:
			
		

> they insisted we ring the AA


I can't see how they could force you to ring the _AA _if you didn't want to.


> one hour later a guy showed up who was NOT the AA


So perhaps the _AA _don't have exclusive access after all?


> jumpstarted the car; we handed him the fee of €40. Not bad for five minutes work!


Sounds reasonable to me. The job in hand may only have taken 5 minutes but it was a valuable service to you since your battery was flat and you were stuck and also your man obviously had to cover the costs of getting to and from the airport and so on.


> AA appear to have a monopoly on the long term car park; and have contracted out some of the work.....


One possible explanation. Not the only one though.


----------



## Leo (16 Mar 2006)

Presumably if you use a service other than the AA, they will be forced to pay to exit the car park at the minimum rate of €8.50 for the long-term. 
Leo


----------



## CharlieC (16 Mar 2006)

Original poster here.

It was 10 euro in 2003 for a jumpstart. The service was not AA. 

It is 40 euro for the same service in 2006.

It is free at Shannon if you look at their site


----------



## Guest127 (17 Mar 2006)

toyota have 1 year call out free on new cars . same as first poster  someone left a light on in car. two weeks later battery as dead as dodo. call totota. Didnt cover the car  park at airport so I had to use aa. charge was €20 I think. wasnt too happy and told toyota so. got no joy. so the totota guarantee doesn't do quite what it says on the tin either.


----------

